# 35mm Shootout! 35LII, Sigma 35 ART, 35IS, Tamron VC



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello everyone. In response to some requests to take all of these lenses (Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II, Canon EF 35mm f/2 IS, Sigma 35mm f/1.4 ART, and the Tamron 45mm f/1.8 VC pinch hitting for the 35mm f/1.8 VC) head to head, I've been doing a series of direct comparisons in a number of categories, including resolution/image quality, flare resistance, autofocus performance, and bokeh. The last video isn't live yet, but is in production at the moment. Most of these are in video format, but I've put together a docking page for it all along with some of the review image samples for you to draw conclusions from yourself. 

Here's the landing page for the 35mm Shootout!: http://bit.ly/1ZqA4yM

I hope this helps some of you in your process to choose the right 35mm lens for you.


----------

